# Hitachi nr83a2 or nr90ae



## jansondt (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm deciding on either the paslode f-350s or the Hitachi nr83a2 or nr90ae.

Which Hitachi would you choose and why. The only reason I'm leaning towards the paslode is because it shoots clipped and rounded nails.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Go online and order the Hitachi NR90AC3










Hitachi NR90AC3 Stick nail framer

Shoots up to 3 1/2" .162 full 16Ds. Full depth setting...just beefy


or the Max equivalent.


----------



## jansondt (Dec 2, 2008)

*I though about it, but*

I read the reviews on Amazon and they were not too good. The other three guns had great reviews and parts are easy to come by on ebay.

I have also seen this one Hitachi nr90af. Does anybody have any info on this one


----------



## Burkk (Apr 8, 2008)

*Framing Nailers*

For clipped head applications I would recommend the Paslode F350S. The Hitachi NR83A2 is what I would use for round head applications. 

Burkk


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

jansondt said:


> I read the reviews on Amazon and they were not too good. The other three guns had great reviews and parts are easy to come by on ebay.
> 
> I have also seen this one Hitachi nr90af. Does anybody have any info on this one



Whoever is reviewing it is lame or got a lemon. I have used mine 6 days a week for 2.5 years. I add 6 drops of oil every day and that's all I have ever had to do as far as maintenance goes. It works like a tank.

But don't take my opinion, I'm sure someone at Amazon has been a weekend framer or wannabe.:whistling

Good luck...buying a new tool is almost a religious experience....especially that new tool smell when you unpack it.


----------



## SNC (Dec 2, 2008)

jansondt said:


> I'm deciding on either the paslode f-350s or the Hitachi nr83a2 or nr90ae.
> 
> Which Hitachi would you choose and why. The only reason I'm leaning towards the paslode is because it shoots clipped and rounded nails.


 I prefer Passlode. American made, better tool.
I dont have any experience with the 90 but I hate the 83, it is dangerous these guns are notorious for double firing. Ive seen them get caught in tight places and bounce off 3 or 4 or 5 nails.


----------



## bob14-0 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always wanted an Hitachi NR83 because they're legendary. But I hear too many complaints about nail clips getting jammed, especially 8's.

Paslode can handle nails from 2 - 3.5" and are round head. I've had no problems with my Paslode butane-fired framer and plan on purchasing the redesigned Paslode PowerFramer when it hits the streets.

Bob


----------



## Josh Hildebrand (Nov 25, 2008)

*NR 90 AE Hitachi*

I have the NR 90 AE Hitachi nail gun. I've had it for almost 2 years now. I love that gun its my favorite tool. I have had no problems with it whatsoever as far as breaking or jamming up. The only thing that I dont like is that when the pressure is running low on my electric portable compressor it will double fire. On the gas compressor when air is more consistent it does not double fire. Overall the gun is great its light and very fast. holds 2 racks of nails. You have the option of flipping the switch to only shoot one nail for safety. Or you can open it up and hold the trigger wide open and just go with it. I would buy another one.


----------



## Josh Hildebrand (Nov 25, 2008)

Forgot to mention, I used the paslode nailer and its a great gun for small jobs. But with buying the gas and nails for the gun it is not cost effective. Also, the gun is very bulky and heavy. Hard to get in tight places and push safety to nail. Only reason I would buy one is if I am doing small amounts of framing maybe deadwood here and there or small punch out stuff. Other than that and please hook up the compressor and give me my hitachi


----------



## SNC (Dec 2, 2008)

Agree its not a gun for nialing all day, but I do not think it is heavy or bulky at all.


----------



## Gold Tie (Feb 26, 2008)

Another vote for Hitachi here. I have four 83's that perform flawlessly! Two of them hit harder than the other two for some reason (even after replacing the punished, lvl contersinking drivers), but other than that they are very consistent, reliable, and durable (some of my guy's think the back of the gun is a sledge hammer!!).


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

get the 90Ae

i have a 90 AD i it has worked flawlessly for two years. It is way more powerful than the paslodes and is way lighter and better balanced.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

get the Hitachi NV83a coil nailer. a lot better gone. i have had one for 8 years and never had an issue. it's never broken or let me down at all. oil it every time we use it. 125psi with no issues. i can't stand stick nailers you are always reloading them


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

All my nailers are Hitachi, have the NR 90AE for framer... love it. So vote for Hitachi here!


EDIT: thought CODE stated that all nails had to be of the full head and not clipped.. that may just be local though..


----------



## bighammer (Nov 1, 2008)

we always buy what we can get serviced....We have a great relationship with a local tool supplier and we buy whatever he can service and get replacement parts for...just a what I think..support the local economy...


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

support the local economy with your material buys 
NOT tools. If the tool aint made there i aint buying it to support the local guy. Get the best made, lightest, with the best gizmos on it. The supplier can sell me the nails for it. I aint gonna use a pos because a local guy sells it.
Bad advice


----------



## janolynn (May 19, 2009)

*Nails for the Hitachi NR90AE??*



Josh Hildebrand said:


> I have the NR 90 AE Hitachi nail gun. I've had it for almost 2 years now. I love that gun its my favorite tool. I have had no problems with it whatsoever as far as breaking or jamming up. The only thing that I dont like is that when the pressure is running low on my electric portable compressor it will double fire. On the gas compressor when air is more consistent it does not double fire. Overall the gun is great its light and very fast. holds 2 racks of nails. You have the option of flipping the switch to only shoot one nail for safety. Or you can open it up and hold the trigger wide open and just go with it. I would buy another one.


Josh, I have NR90AE, but I need to know what nails I can buy for this...can you help?


----------



## janolynn (May 19, 2009)

*Nails*



janolynn said:


> Josh, I have NR90AE, but I need to know what nails I can buy for this...can you help?


I do know what type of nail i.e. specifications, but does anyone know what brand makes the nail with the NR90AE specifications?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Josh Hildebrand said:


> Forgot to mention, I used the paslode nailer and its a great gun for small jobs. But with buying the gas and nails for the gun it is not cost effective. Also, the gun is very bulky and heavy. Hard to get in tight places and push safety to nail. Only reason I would buy one is if I am doing small amounts of framing maybe deadwood here and there or small punch out stuff. Other than that and please hook up the compressor and give me my hitachi



he's not talking about the paslode cordless, he's referring to the paslode pneumatic.


----------

